# Is the USA becoming a Nation of Nutters?



## Johnny b

From Flat Earthers to Qanon to Anti-Science to Politics and Religion, ( and beyond  ) there seems to be an increase in mental instability.
The 'melting pot' image of our society hardly fits anymore.
* A horn-wearing 'shaman.' A cowboy evangelist. For some, the Capitol attack was a kind of Christian revolt. *
https://www.washingtonpost.com/reli...urrection-trump-christian-nationalism-shaman/

Too much to copy and paste, but it is an interesting read.

And then realize there is a blending of those 4 elements I presented.
And that Christian Nationalism is actually unconstitutional. It's about the 1st Amendment.

1st Amendment:
https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/first_amendment

Christian Nationalism:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_nationalism


> *Christian nationalism* is Christianity-affiliated religious nationalism. Christian nationalists primarily focus on internal politics, such as passing laws that reflect their view of Christianity and its role in political and social life.


----------



## lochlomonder

Christian nationalism has little to do with actual Christianity and more to do with the accrual of power under the false guise of Christianity. After all, look what's happening in TX with that insane law they just passed, which basically deputises citizens for spying on women when it comes to any potential abortions.


----------



## Johnny b

lochlomonder said:


> Christian nationalism has little to do with actual Christianity and more to do with the accrual of power under the false guise of Christianity. .....................


Agree.


----------



## Johnny b

Politics and Pandemics:

* Fauci Says 'It's Horrifying' to See CPAC Crowd Cheering Low Vaccination Rates *
https://news.yahoo.com/fauci-says-horrifying-see-cpac-144239590.html

Trump's attitude was bad enough during his administration, towards Covid prevention.
Many months ago I likened those than followed his 'logic' to a death cult.
Now this:



> Anchor Jake Tapper then brought up the CPAC crowd cheering on the government falling short of its vaccine goals, noting that Berenson is someone who "just says things that are not true about the vaccine" before asking Fauci for his reaction to the moment.
> 
> "It's horrifying," the U.S. National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases director exclaimed. "I mean, they are cheering about someone saying that it's a good thing for people not to try and save their lives!"


From CPAC's response comes the reality that their political position supports the spread of a deadly disease. Attract groups such as anti-vaxxers, Qanon, radical libertarians, haters of authoritative scientists and science itself, to that logic and they become 'patriotic' anarchists bent on destroying a society and re-imaging it as their own reflection of insanity.

'Patriotic' anarchists seeking absolute power ( an obvious contradiction...but they are nuttjobs after all  ) or a bizarre death cult with many factions?
Or both?

(sigh!....Trumplicans)


----------



## Johnny b

And the 'Karen' affliction is still with us:

* Victoria's Secret 'Karen' attacks Black woman, has meltdown after she's caught on camera *
https://news.yahoo.com/victoria-secret-karen-attacks-black-142805127.html






part 2:


----------



## lochlomonder

Good grief! That was quite the story, Johnny. The last time I saw a tantrum like that, my 3-yr-old grandson was being told he had to go to bed and he wasn't having any of it 🤨


----------



## Cookiegal

Makes me want to change my name. I'm actually offended that society has chosen to use my name to portray idiots.


----------



## Wino

*



 Is the USA becoming a Nation of Nutters?

Click to expand...

*We past 'becoming' in 2016 - and it's been down hill since.


----------



## lochlomonder

Cookiegal said:


> Makes me want to change my name. I'm actually offended that society has chosen to use my name to portray idiots.


I don't know the true origins of this, but it really is a pointless cliché, Karen.


----------



## Johnny b

Covid-19 is still a 'big thing' to contend with, considering the Delta variant.
A lot of deniers still exist.

Tennessee lawmakers take it a step further.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...accination-rate-cdc-delta-variant/7972726002/

* 'Make polio great again'?: Americans outraged as Tennessee abandons vaccine outreach to teens *



> TDH's new approach includes removing teens from postcards about vaccination doses, stopping COVID-19 vaccination events on school property and scrubbing the agency's logo from certain documents that may be provided, according to an internal report and emails obtained by the Tennessean, part of the USA TODAY Network.
> 
> This goes for all vaccines. Not just COVID-19.


----------



## lochlomonder

I was shocked and appalled when I read what TN has done, Johnny. It defies all logic and reason.


----------



## Johnny b

lochlomonder said:


> I was shocked and appalled when I read what TN has done, Johnny. It defies all logic and reason.


Agree.
I find it quite depressing.


----------



## Wino

The beginning of our post apocalyptic world catalyst November 2016. Zombie's don't seem much like fiction these days considering the number of brain dead Trump followers. Not sure if I'm happy or sad I'll not be around to see the demise of a nation I at one time thought had high ideals and regard for humanity.


----------



## RT

Good Lordy Torte!
Just watch a marathon of Ancient Aliens or sommat and realize you're not as crazy as you think you are! 

But also realize faith is belief without proof.
And sometimes that's the only thing that keeps us going, in our lives.



Cookiegal said:


> Makes me want to change my name.


That's silly and you know it!
Do you know what Randy means in the UK?
THAT's why Dotty's Mum always called me "Andy!"


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Do you know what Randy means in the UK?


Not until now. A horny scarecrow? 😨


----------



## RT

Scarecrows don't (normally ) have horns,_ per se_,


But you never can tell what you might run into


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> The beginning of our post apocalyptic world catalyst November 2016. Zombie's don't seem much like fiction these days considering the number of brain dead Trump followers. Not sure if I'm happy or sad I'll not be around to see the demise of a nation I at one time thought had high ideals and regard for humanity.


I understand what you mean.
But I think much of it is really the destructive element of human nature.
The negatives have become too popular, with Trumpism the result.


----------



## valis

'Becoming' or 'has been for 30 or 40 years'?


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> 'Becoming' or 'has been for 30 or 40 years'?


I was thinking along the lines of 'increasing over time' to the point it became acceptable by enough citizens to have negative social/political impact.

No doubt elements of it were here when the USA first became a nation.
But it does seem to be accelerating.
Perhaps the Internet and social media plays a big part in that. Conspiracy theories and blatant propaganda with visual aids ( YouTube ) have created a much larger audience since the 1980's.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Perhaps the Internet and social media plays a big part in that. Conspiracy theories and blatant propaganda with visual aids ( YouTube ) have created a much larger audience since the 1980's.


And, to be honest, we are not a smart buncha people. Anything that catches the herds eye propogates ludicrously fast.

'Fake news'


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> And, to be honest, we are not a smart buncha people. Anything that catches the herds eye propogates ludicrously fast.
> 
> 'Fake news'


Indeed.
BS Receptivity.


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> And, to be honest, we are not a smart buncha people. Anything that catches the herds eye propogates ludicrously fast.
> 
> 'Fake news'


The logic, that elements of the public accept, is truly astounding.
Case in point:

* Trump Claims Americans 'Refusing to Take the Vaccine' Due to Mistrust of Biden Admin *
https://www.newsweek.com/trump-clai...take-vaccine-due-mistrust-biden-admin-1610843

There are several reasons people don't/won't take the Covid-19 vaccine, and one of them is their trust in Donald Trump. His lies and misrepresentations suit their politics.

He's treated as a stable genius because he's told them so.


----------



## Johnny b

* 51 percent of unvaccinated individuals think the COVID-19 vaccine contains a microchip *
https://news.yahoo.com/51-percent-unvaccinated-individuals-think-183243969.html

In addition:



> 85 percent of those who don't want to get vaccinated believed the "threat of the coronavirus was exaggerated for political reasons."


----------



## Bastiat

Darwin at its best. My only problem is the stupid affect its having on the market. That, however, will only last a day or two once the market movers realize who is dying off.


----------



## Johnny b

Before the 2020 election, I likened the Trump movement and support to a death cult over Trump's Covid-19 policies.

Well, here they go again.

* Pro-Trump Group Files Motion Against FDA to Stop Covid-19 Vaccinations in U.S. *
https://gizmodo.com/pro-trump-group-files-motion-against-fda-to-stop-covid-1847325556



> A bizarre fringe group that calls itself "America's Frontline Doctors" filed a motion in federal court on Monday against the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, the parent agency of the FDA, to seek an injunction that would halt all vaccinations for covid-19 in the country.
> ...............
> "Centers for Disease Control and Prevention ('CDC') data shows that the Vaccines are not effective in treating or preventing SARS-CoV-2 or COVID-19," the group falsely claimed.
> 
> (edit: and a lot more bizarre fake claims)


Who are America's Frontline Doctors?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America's_Frontline_Doctors


> an American right-wing political organization known for spreading misinformation about the COVID-19 pandemic.[1][2][3] Founded by Simone Gold and promoted by the Tea Party Patriots, it has opposed lockdowns and social distancing mandates during the COVID-19 pandemic by citing alleged and unapproved treatments for COVID-19.
> 
> In January 2021, Gold and the group's communications director John Strand were both arrested in connection with the 2021 United States Capitol attack.


These were the same people Trump used as Covid-19 medical authorities.
One of them appeared to be a Voodoo priestess.
Hard to forget her demon seed spiel ( lol )
https://www.politifact.com/article/2020/jul/28/fact-checking-video-doctors-talking-about-coronavi/

( sigh!.....Trumplicans)


----------



## Wino

Perhaps we're using the wrong bait. Need to start a rumor that CV19 vacs cure ED; makes women subservient or Stepford wives; cures stupidity; prevents liberalism; increases racism tendencies; includes free weekend at Mar-A-Lardo.


----------



## Johnny b

Senseless ...........

* Unvaccinated Americans say COVID vaccines are riskier than the virus, even as Delta surges among them *
https://news.yahoo.com/unvaccinated...ven-as-delta-surges-among-them-090056685.html



> When asked which poses a greater risk to their health, more unvaccinated Americans say the COVID-19 vaccines than say the virus itself, according to a new Yahoo News/YouGov poll - a view that contradicts all available science and data and underscores the challenges that the United States will continue to face as it struggles to stop a growing "pandemic of the unvaccinated" driven by the hyper-contagious Delta variant.


* CDC Director Walensky: 'This is becoming a pandemic of the unvaccinated' *
https://news.yahoo.com/walensky-cdc-covid-pandemic-of-the-unvaccinated-164353747.html

It's obvious that reality is having little effect on the thinking and logic of deniers.


----------



## Johnny b

Another kind of nutters.
Deadly ones.
An example of blind hatred on a large scale.

Incel.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incel
The term is short for *involuntary celibate *

It's about men that hate all women because they won't have sexual relations with them.
And this article is about one such person desiring to murder up to 3000 women, focusing on sororities.
This in Ohio within a half hours drive of where I live.

* Ohio 'incel' charged with hate crime for plotting sorority mass shooting, officials say *
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-sorority-mass-shooting-officials-n1274673



> The Justice Department alleged in a statement that the man, Tres Genco, 21, of Hillsboro, Ohio, planned to shoot students at sororities at a university in Ohio. A grand jury indicted Genco on charges of attempting to commit a hate crime and unlawful possession of a machine gun, officials said.
> 
> During an investigation, law enforcement discovered a note indicating that Genco hoped to "aim big" and attain a kill count of 3,000 victims, officials alleged. Genco also wrote a manifesto, authorities said, in which he said he would "slaughter" women "out of hatred, jealousy and revenge."


While Trump didn't create this murderous mentality, social acceptance by many supporters, of his misogyny, surely embolden those afflicted with this mental disorder.

People to often seem to hate when they are unable to acquire.
I think this extends to materialism, too, and perhaps is driving the political support for extreme nationalism at the grassroots level
And what better salesman than a populist ex-President.


----------



## Johnny b

* A man hospitalized with COVID-19 told CBS he'd still rather be sick than get a shot - and it shows how hard it'll be to convince everyone to get vaccinated *
https://news.yahoo.com/man-hospitalized-covid-19-told-160432588.html

Headline says it all......a fool.
A dangerous one at that.


----------



## Bastiat

Johnny b said:


> *Ohio 'incel' charged with hate crime for plotting sorority mass shooting, officials say *
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-sorority-mass-shooting-officials-n1274673


That man is suffering from DSB......Deadly Seminal Buildup. He needs a girlfriend bad!


----------



## Wino

Huevos de azule !!


----------



## Johnny b

Nutters here....nutters there.....nutter nutters everywhere......

Who's the biggest nutter?
Kanye or the people buying snacks at his latest musical?

https://pagesix.com/2021/07/23/menu-for-kanye-wests-donda-listening-party-goes-viral/


> A photo of the purported menu for the event went viral Friday for its eye-watering prices, like all-beef kosher hotdogs for $40 and $45 for cookies and brownies.
> 
> Other fare offered: sweet and salty kettle corn for $35, chicken tenders for $50, and an assorted snack basket for $65.


But Kanye did wear a unique mask.


----------



## lochlomonder

My colleagues have just been ordered back to working remotely, because the local emergency management and public health teams are worried about the rise of the delta variant in our area. Of course, it has absolutely nothing to do with the "freedumb"-lovers in this area who refuse to get vaccinated. Right? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Johnny b

Something a bit more humorous, but totally insane.

It use to be said " I get my kicks on Route 66" obviously referring to the attraction of high performance autos.

A new trend seems to be smoking toad venom. Hopefully not while driving any kind of transport.

* Christina Haack Reveals She Smoked Psychedelic Toad Venom and Says It 'Reset My Brain' *
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/christina-haack-reveals-she-smoked-004941664.html



> Christina Haack's journey to meeting new flame Joshua Hall involved a very unusual substance.


And to think.....these people vote in elections that determine our future.

edit: and you just gotta wonder why someone thought to smoke it in the first place


----------



## Wino

Even Jake (my Boxer dog) knows not to screw around with toads - he learned the hard way on his first encounter and avoids them like the plague - much smarter than many humans. Particularly TFG!


----------



## Johnny b

At first I wondered if this piece was hosted by the Onion News Network, but later realizing it was a real Fox News transcript.



> T_his is a rush transcript of "Tucker Carlson Tonight" on July 29, 2021. This copy may not be in its final form and may be updated._


https://www.foxnews.com/transcript/tucker-democrats-rode-virus-panic-all-the-way-to-the-white-house

No wonder there are so many Trumplican nutters out there.










edit: That transcript was so bizarre, it's Saturday Night Live material in it's verbatim form!!


----------



## Johnny b

Are all those nutters risking death to honor Tucker Carlson?
Or some yet unknown/unknowable allegiance to the ex-President, DJ Trump?


----------



## Wino

*Is the USA becoming a Nation of Nutters?*

This has become a rhetorical question, no longer requiring proof or response.🤪


----------



## Wino

I'm betting every internet user has some form of anti-virus on their machines for safety and caution to prevent it from getting hammered, yet refuse to do so for themselves and their loved ones and humanity itself. Selfish bunch of twits, no??🤬


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> *Is the USA becoming a Nation of Nutters?*
> 
> This has become a rhetorical question, no longer requiring proof or response.🤪


I asked it as a question because I didn't want to offend anyone. (  ) (  )


----------



## Wino

As if things aren't bad enough - Sarah Palin is considering a run for Alaska's US Senate seat against Murkowski !


----------



## Couriant

Johnny b said:


> Another kind of nutters.
> Deadly ones.
> An example of blind hatred on a large scale.
> 
> Incel.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incel
> The term is short for *involuntary celibate *
> 
> It's about men that hate all women because they won't have sexual relations with them.
> And this article is about one such person desiring to murder up to 3000 women, focusing on sororities.
> This in Ohio within a half hours drive of where I live.
> 
> * Ohio 'incel' charged with hate crime for plotting sorority mass shooting, officials say *
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ing-sorority-mass-shooting-officials-n1274673


the fact that the sentence is up to life sentence is disturbing as that person is a danger to a lot of people. Needs to be locked up and out of society


----------



## Johnny b

Couriant said:


> the fact that the sentence is up to life sentence is disturbing as that person is a danger to a lot of people. Needs to be locked up and out of society


Indeed.
It seems the value of life has been diminishing through out much of our society as well as others.
Not a majority, but significant enough to be a danger to all.
Instant news casts a wide net and might make the situation look worse than it is, but violence does seem on the upswing, especially gun violence.
As you know, I support the 2nd Amendment, but a lot of the wrong kind of people posses firearms and commit violence.
The 'wrong' kind? The mentally unstable, felons, radical activists.....extremists of many descriptions. In general, Nutters.

And little is being done about it.

And to complicate the issue....how do I protect myself (by myself) from these random acts without access to ....a firearm? (rhetorical question )


----------



## Johnny b

I could have posted this in one of the Covid threads.....but I think it demonstrates the mental deficiency of many in the general public while under the threat of a new, more transmissible and more deadly variant of Covid-19.

What were they thinking?

* Tensions rise within Biden team over mask reversal  *
https://www.politico.com/news/2021/08/02/coronavirus-mask-policy-biden-502026



> Festival goers attend day two of the Lollapalooza Music Festival on July 30 at Grant Park in Chicago. | Amy Harris/Invision/AP


 With all the press reports about the dangers of Delta and it's arrival in the US, why join in on only what could be called a superspreader event.... with out even wearing masks?

Press reports like this:

* Illinois COVID-19 hospitalizations jump 35% in a week, Chicago embraces indoor masking guidelines: 'This isn't forever' *
https://chicago.suntimes.com/essent...pital-admissions-cases-surge-covid-19-july-30


----------



## lochlomonder

I truly despise when they come out with headlines like this nonsense:

*Tensions rise within Biden team over mask reversal*

Science is led by the data. If people had done the right thing and got vaccinated in the first place, this would mitigate against the rise of cases forthcoming from the Delta variant. Since they haven't and it hasn't, the recommendation to mask up is reissued. Cause & effect


----------



## Johnny b

lochlomonder said:


> .....................
> 
> Science is led by the data. .........................Cause & effect


Well said.


----------



## Johnny b

The topic is nutters.
Nutters that follow nutters.
Nutters that embrace the conspiracy theory of nutters.

Back in 2015, Chemtrails was one of those conspiracy theories.
Alex Jones yaked a lot about it and even admitted he's probably brain damaged from those evil smokes signs in the sky......the mental issue could be.....but that's another story.

Who gets picked as authorities on such serious and potentially dangerous events if in fact true.

Well....Kylie Jenner stepped forward to impress her online following of her concerns that they existed. No proofs beyond photos of the sky ....which imo did kinda look, well, altered as in unbelievable.
I remember the episode well:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...-tweet-conspiracy-theory-chemtrails/77550740/

So .....what is this accepted 'authority' up to today, one might ask?

Well, here's another (edit:removed wrong source) headline to explain:

*Good Morning! Kylie Jenner is Naked, Painted Gold, And Wearing Nothing But A Thong *
https://news.yahoo.com/good-morning-kylie-jenner-naked-151300821.html

I'll bet Alex never had to bare his chest.

( Oh crap....I just found out I'd lose that bet )










( damit....it's getting hard to make this stuff up lol! )


----------



## Couriant

And now I can’t unsee that image… thanks

couldn’t you have kylies pic instead? Lol


----------



## Couriant

Lol I edited my post. Was autocorrected from unsee… speaking of nutters.. Since when did I they go to the nuthouse


----------



## Johnny b

Not so funny.
How either of them had enough appeal to get elected is beyond me.


----------



## Couriant

Johnny b said:


> Not so funny.
> How either of them had enough appeal to get elected is beyond me.


I think MTG ran unopposed in a small GOP area in GA, no?


----------



## Johnny b

She ran unopposed, but in the primary, she took 57% against 8 other GOP contenders and did it by showcasing the ugliness that she still expresses today. 
A reflection of what appeals to humanity in parts of Ga.

https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-someone-like-marjorie-taylor-greene-could-win-again/

Hate sells.
That's a troubled society in decline.


----------



## Johnny b

No matter the overwhelming evidence of a legitimate 2020 election, no matter the absence of damning evidence, no matter the recounts, no matter the failed legal attempts to overturn the election, no matter no matter no matter........

* Poll: Two-thirds of Republicans still think the 2020 election was rigged *
https://news.yahoo.com/poll-two-thi...k-the-2020-election-was-rigged-165934695.html

No matter that their 'chosen one' has a reputation for hookers, porn stars, sexual relations outside of his marriages ( yes, plural ), incredible tax issues, questionable business practices, credited with pandemic policies that led to the deaths of 100's of thousands of US citizens, the mistreatment of illegal migrants, economic/trade policies that even a socialist wouldn't touch.......and led a failed insurrection against the US Government with the aid of Qanon, white supremacists, national socialists and militant militias............................they want him in order to save us.

That's nuts.

The GOP has become a Trumplican RINO cult.


----------



## Johnny b

While not a large movement, and not a new one, it has taken root on....you guessed it...Facebook.

* Deep dive into stupid: Meet the growing group that rejects germ theory *
https://arstechnica.com/science/202...t-the-growing-group-that-rejects-germ-theory/



> ............... a growing group of Darwin-award finalists on the Internet-that is, germ theory denialists. Yes, you read that correctly: Germ theory denialists-also known as people who don't believe that pathogenic viruses and bacteria can cause disease.
> ................
> 
> In the group's current take on germ theory denialism, bacteria are merely scavengers and are a symptom of disease. Viruses are considered cellular debris and cannot cause disease or transmit from one person to another.
> ................
> 
> According to the group members' delusions, there is only one disease in existence: toxemia. This disease is caused by toxic exposures that occur by leading a dirty, unnatural lifestyle, which causes damage to your terrain. All disease symptoms are merely a sign that your body is trying to "detox."
> 
> If your body isn't able to detox, the disease will progress through seven levels, the last one being cancer.
> .............
> 
> The group notes that a sick person has no one but themselves to blame for their illness.


There is more to the article. Just too much to copy and paste.
Obviously anti-vaxxers.
Obviously nutters.
Obviously dangerous.
And on Facebook.


----------



## Johnny b

Society......how low can we go?

The New York governor is accused of improper sexual advances, therefore the call for his impeachment. No argument there. He needs to 'go'.

But the governor of Florida can threaten the lives of school age children with disease and even death......and.....is being considered for a run in the next Presidential election.

Can DeSantis out 'Trump', Donald Trump?
There are about 4 million children under the age of 18 in Fla. 
21 million in the general population.
There's been about 36 million cases of infection in all of the US. Even if Trump is responsible for only half of them, that still leaves DeSantis with an impossible job unless he intends to infect all of Fla..

What is wrong with the residents of Florida? (rhetorical question  )


----------



## Wino

Read article this morning - DeSantis Covid deaths have exceeded his winning margin in his 2018 election. Can only hope most have been his supporters.🤪 Texas guv Abbott is giving DeSantis a run for his money in stupidity.

As for Cuomo - if he wants to remain in office, he just has to switch political parties !


----------



## Johnny b

Just another example of the mentality that kills.

* Virus Misinformation Spikes as Delta Cases Surge *
https://news.yahoo.com/virus-misinformation-spikes-delta-cases-120248178.html

I really think that calling it 'misinformation' understates both the magnitude and intentions of these threat actors.
'Intentional lies' would be more appropriate.
And more like domestic terrorism through verbal incitement.


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> ........................
> 
> As for Cuomo - if he wants to remain in office, he just has to switch political parties !


True that.


----------



## Johnny b

I've become concerned ( and not just recently ) that our society isn't going to survive the mind rot that's been accumulating.

News articles like this seem common place these days with interview statements totally outside the limits of sanity, let alone reality:

* He was a celebrated singer-songwriter with famous fans. Then he started posting about the vaccine *
https://news.yahoo.com/celebrated-singer-songwriter-famous-fans-120045435.html



> Arthur, who once counted such luminaries as Peter Gabriel, Lou Reed and R.E.M.'s Peter Buck as mentors and friends, is not only against receiving what he calls "the jab" but has taken to Instagram to declare, "If the clubs and venues force it, we'll take it to the streets."
> 
> Arthur has gone so far as to use the term "segregation" while discussing the blowback that he and other vaccine-hesitant artists have been experiencing.
> 
> "If you say 'segregation,'" Arthur says, "the woke crowd comes at you with knives out."
> 
> Arthur, who's tall and yogi-lean and wears his brown hair long, aligned the pro- and anti-vaccination camps with Nazis and Jews on a video on his Facebook page. He says forces are conspiring to muzzle questioners and "chastising them as evil or vile or below consideration - evil even worthy of total annihilation, disregard and disrespect. This is what Nazis did with the Jews when comparing them to vermin before rounding them up and taking them to camps."


I suppose it never occurs to people like that, that insanity only appeals to those that are already there.
Being shunned seems a normal reaction from normal people.

But comparing it to the fascism of Adolf Hitler while supporting a theme generated by MAGA (National Socialist ) leader Donald Trump and his 'army' of Trumplicans makes no sense at all.
But it sells. 
Nutters seem to pickup on it quickly.

They seem to want to kill us by spreading disease..... for us wanting to save our society from that deadly disease.


----------



## Johnny b

And then there are the politicians that promote appealing claims and arguments for those easily influenced, obviously for their own power and re-election.
Unfortunately with needless loss of life.

Rand Paul is one of those.
His is an appeal to over throw civility and civilization itself through misinformation.


----------



## Johnny b

Just another example of how the extremes embrace dangerous ideology.

* Vendors at the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota are selling merchandise bearing Nazi imagery *

https://www.insider.com/sturgis-motorcycle-rally-merchandise-features-nazi-imagery-2021-8



> Alonso described Nazi merchandise as a way to honor US soldiers who brought Nazi memorabilia back as trophies after World War II.


Really? 
In what bizarre reality?



> According to the KOTA report, many vendors also sold Confederate-inspired memorabilia, catering to customers who view the Confederate battle flag as a "heritage" symbol.


And honoring traitors is an expression of 'patriotism'?
Of what form of government?

It would explain the 'Bikers for Trump' approval and support for Donald Trump.



> "So, we're kind of honoring that not necessarily that, you know, we believe in Nazis and Hitler, but it's just kind of a special thing that the US military was able to go and win the war and bring things back as souvenirs and they would put them on their bike," Alonso said.


They don't 'necessarily' believe in Nazis and Hitler.....but it does look like they do. Just not 'necessarily'.


----------



## TechDude03

Becoming? It has been a country of nutters since the 70s and 80s. It isn't confined to one area of the political spectrum either. It's a pretty equal distribution throughout society.


----------



## Johnny b

TechDude03 said:


> Becoming? It has been a country of nutters since the 70s and 80s. It isn't confined to one area of the political spectrum either. It's a pretty equal distribution throughout society.


And yet, the extremes are gaining on us .
Ten years ago, I don't remember anything like this especially to this scale.
Loose Change was prevalent after 9/11, but that was a conspiracy theory about one event.
Now the nutters are re-writing large segments of history to field bizarre claims and nut job theories.

The barking mad: Byzantine Boogaloo.

* Why white supremacists and QAnon enthusiasts are obsessed - but very wrong - about the Byzantine Empire *
https://news.yahoo.com/why-white-supremacists-qanon-enthusiasts-222625204.html

As far right extremist Tucker Carlson would likely exclaim.....'what does that even mean?'....and then rationalize it away in similar convoluted madness and sophistry.


----------



## Johnny b

Just another 'sign of the times'.

* The number of Americans who think violence against the government is justified is on the rise, poll finds *
https://www.businessinsider.com/gro...olence-against-government-is-justified-2022-1

* 1 in 3 Americans say violence against government can be justified, citing fears of political schism, pandemic *
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...ified-citing-fears-political-schism-pandemic/

Essentially, it's a call for authoritarian rule. A dictatorship.
And extremists of both political parties are culpable.
There's simply a rise in the numbers of extremists.
If it continues and the rule of law is not observed, eventually the concept of a democratic society that both elements proclaim to defend, dies.


----------



## Johnny b

Nutters:
Who knew......being Asian and admitting to eating dumplings on New Years day could ever be offensive?

A Wikipedia article on dumplings shows them to be an international treat.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumplings

*Korean American News Anchor Michelle Li Criticized by Viewer for 'Being Very Asian' On Air *
https://news.yahoo.com/korean-american-news-anchor-michelle-222911673.html


> "This evening, your Asian anchor mentioned something about being Asian, and Asian people eat dumplings on New Year's Day and _ kind of take offense to that,".............. _


Sure, it sounds silly because it's so outrageously insane.....but people like that caller vote and help make decisions we all have to live with.
And decision making isn't going so well these days.

On the dark side, it looks a bit like an expression of hidden racism.

Nutjobs


----------



## Johnny b

* Pro-Trump Conspiracy Theories Have Forced A Butterfly Sanctuary To Close For Three Days *
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/sarahmimms/texas-butterfly-sanctuary-trump-conspiracy


----------



## Phantom010

> Is the USA becoming a Nation of Nutters?


No, the whole world is. 😔


----------



## Johnny b

Nutters.....no wonder their numbers keep increasing with the crazy attitudes that persist concerning chemical recreation.

A new one.

Kratom.

* Kratom: What is it and should it be regulated in Ohio? *
https://www.daytondailynews.com/loc...regulated-in-ohio/TFN2ZLAH5BHQLNBZ7U23KXU2UU/


> Kratom, an herbal substance that can have opioid-like effects, is widely available and unregulated in Ohio, but an industry-backed bill that's halfway through the General Assembly could set standards for the substance.


_*Mitragyna speciosa*_ (commonly known as *kratom*)

* Mitragyna speciosa *
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kratom


----------



## Johnny b

For those that took Aaron Rodgers' Covid-19 advice seriously:

* Aaron Rodgers' go-to cleanse could involve oily enemas, bloodletting, vomiting *
https://arstechnica.com/science/202...-know-about-aaron-rodgers-oily-enema-cleanse/

I wonder what Joe Rogan thinks about that...... lol!


----------



## Wino

https://www.npr.org/2022/03/08/1085...und-capitol-riot-defendant-guy-reffitt-guilty

One of the Texas nutters will now be hoping for a DJT win in 2024 - about 2.5 years in stir before then - sadly.


----------



## Johnny b

A pardon?
Never happen.
Trump doesn't like losers


----------



## Wino

Johnny b said:


> A pardon?
> Never happen.
> Trump doesn't like losers


He see's one every day in his mirror !! 

He likes losers that enjoy kissing fat orange heinies.


----------



## valis

Wino said:


> https://www.npr.org/2022/03/08/1085...und-capitol-riot-defendant-guy-reffitt-guilty
> 
> One of the Texas nutters will now be hoping for a DJT win in 2024 - about 2.5 years in stir before then - sadly.


Bummer...sucks to be him...

I still think that they need to be put under the dang jail...sooo disgraceful.


----------



## valis

And 'they' does indeed the Grand Cheeto.


----------

